
Lambda: The Ultimate Imperative (1976) [pdf] - kbp
https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5790/AIM-353.pdf
======
tombert
I love reading these older papers, because since there wasn't a whole lot of
prior implicit understanding of computer-science, they're a lot easier to read
for a wannabe-intellectual like myself (someone who loves the academic world
but who isn't smart enough to actually be an academic).

Guy Steele's papers in particular are almost always an entertaining read. My
favorite by him is basically a glorified rant about how the programmer
shouldn't have to manually handle tail-recursion (I'd link to it but I cannot
seem to find it...If someone here knows where it is I'd appreciate it).

~~~
efdb
LAMBDA: The Ultimate GOTO
[http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5753/AIM-443.p...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/5753/AIM-443.pdf?sequence=2)

~~~
tombert
Thank you!

~~~
BoiledCabbage
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Lambda_Papers](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Lambda_Papers)

------
unhammer
> A third possibility would be to pass the SQRT function as an argument to
> QUAD (don't laugh!)

:)

I was excited to see the heading "3.3.1 Free (Global) Variables", considering
the amount of work people do to avoid those (interpeters and runEnv and so
on), but it seems they end up using top-level bindings and assignments …

------
kristianp
Escape Expressions and Fluid Variables? Call by need? Looks like I'll have to
read it.

------
TimSchumann
Didn’t realize the blog was named after a thing. I guess I feel young now.

